# Nemesis Magnetic Switch Kit



## Waheebh (27/7/15)

Anybody got this in stock?

Apologies if i'm repeating a query

Thanks


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

I've got some lying around - freebie but shipping from up here will be a bit pricey


----------



## Waheebh (27/7/15)

I Don't mind mike. the modification is something i want. but quick question.. is it worth it?


Mike said:


> I've got some lying around - freebie but shipping from up here will be a bit pricey


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

That's a loaded question. I personally prefer it. You can also tweak the button strength to taste. If you're a mech person and you do really like the Nemi, then yea perhaps it is. However if I am honest, I wouldn't spend any money on mechs especially something relatively subtle like improving a switch


----------



## Waheebh (27/7/15)

screw it.. i'm in. how do we do this? some part of me wants to experience it for myself plus.. i like gadgety stuff


Mike said:


> That's a loaded question. I personally prefer it. You can also tweak the button strength to taste. If you're a mech person and you do really like the Nemi, then yea perhaps it is. However if I am honest, I wouldn't spend any money on mechs especially something relatively subtle like improving a switch


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

@Waheebh inbox me and we'll go from there.


----------



## Waheebh (27/7/15)

Mike said:


> @Waheebh inbox me and we'll go from there.[/QUOTE
> 
> It's my first time buying like this.. Be gentle


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

@Waheebh you're not buying anything  I'm giving you something freebie outside of my capacity as a vendor - I sell juices, not hardware.


----------



## Waheebh (27/7/15)

Lol ok ok.. I believe you


----------

